# RPM Issues. Drops slow without AC on.



## Uncle Dad (Nov 26, 2019)

So I have a 2018 1.4tsi Jetta SE 5MT and the RPMs drop slow AF with the AC off and with it on it drops quickly like it should... Unless it's supposed to drop slow and I have it flipped.

Any idea what the issue could be?

See video below for example.

https://youtu.be/Q8FWv92Ttts


----------



## notoriousKTR (Oct 16, 2010)

This is the rev hang that a lot of us complain about. Unfortunately it is normal and said to be related to emissions.


----------



## umeng2002 (Jul 9, 2003)

Yeah, rev hang is programmed in for emissions reasons.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mm6SSeLivqE


----------

